# blinking light?



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

the light on the habistat is constantly blinking... i dont know why or what it means, my others dont.

if i turn the temp up or down it stays on or goes off accordingly but once it gets to the set temp it'll start blinking again...

any help?


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

Is it a pulse atat?
It sounds like it as that is what a pulse stat does.


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

*Ok, not being funny at all but is this a serious post?!? 

Does your habistat say; 'pulse proportional thermostat' on it? if so this is normal...The thermostat will turn on and stay on until it senses the right temperature at the probe end, then it will pulse electricity to your heating device so it can sit comfortably at that temperature. It is extremely efficient at minimising electricty consumption and more suited for heat mats and non-light emmiting heat lamps (like cemramics)...But you shouldn't worry *


----------



## Evilshiddenclaws (May 25, 2010)

:rotflk you cant blame me for this, this is totally my OH's fault!! i never thought to ask him, 'duh!'

cheers guys

ive got a fit of the giggles now


----------



## GeckoD (May 30, 2010)

*:rotfl:awesome!
*


----------

